# Gomer and Cleo's Home Thread



## Sebastians Little Girl (Dec 7, 2005)

Gomer and Cleo's Mommy is my Momma'sgood friend. I really like Gomer and Cleo,they areSebastian's kissin cousins!So I want them to havetheir very own Home Thread! They have a lot of really fun pictures thatI want their Mommy to put on the forum for all of my bunny friends tosee. 

This is their Bunny Picture! See how hard they are trying to fit into our family? 








Gomer has his very own bunny too! His Mommy will put hispicture on here with his bunny for you to see. Please tell Gomer andCleo and their Mommy hello and let them feel how friendly we are!

Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2005)

:yes:

Good Job, SLG!! :blueribbon:

I've been thinking about doing this for weeks, but didn't. Bless your heart for taking the intiative. I applaud you. :great:

I love Gomer, Cleo, and their Mother too. They don't have to try to be in this family, they Are in this family.

They have just rescued two horses that are absolutely gorgeous. I'llbump up the post that speaks to the similarities of horses and rabbitssystems. Perhaps their mom will add a thing or two to it, or at thevery least, realize that we certainly have many things in common.

Great, Great, Great Post, SLG! :highfive:

You Rock!
:elvis:

Here's to Gomer and Cleo's Home Thread! :star:

Hey Gomer and Cleo's Mom, what's the name you go buy because I don't want to have to call you G&amp;Cs Mom for short. 

Now that you officially have a thread, Pictures Please...of All the Animals.

:waiting:


-Carolyn


----------



##  (Dec 7, 2005)

whats a home thread with out pictures? 

SLG! what a Doll you are , very thoughtfull ofyou to start a thread for Gomer and Cleo .

Bring on the Puppy Pictures andany bunny pics you have laying around .


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2005)

Just so that you'd know that you're "One of Us"now, I added this Emoticon. Click on "More" and scroll downto see it. Double-click on it to have it show up in yourposts.

ug:

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 8, 2005)

Well SLG aren'tyou just too clever......G&amp;C's Mom is a little slow and new tothis forum stuff. Gomer and Cleo say many many thankyou's. :hug:and hugs.



As their Mommy I do love to share theirpictures....now I have to start diggin........so many to choosefrom.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the link Carolyn... I was completely LOST.



As for what to call me beside G &amp;C's Mom.....well I'm sure Rasp would have alot of creativelabels......I think I'll go with Pug Mom.

Thank you for the very warm welcome !!!!!:kiss:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2005)

Here's the link to the Horses and RabbitsThread, PM.http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9350&amp;forum_id=1

You just must've skimmed over this Home Thread because it was about 1/2 way down the first page. 

ug: ug:

:kiss: :kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 8, 2005)

Diggin thru old pics....

I do have alot of discs to dig thru....this on is "I'm too Pretty"


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 8, 2005)

HI Gomer and Cleo, i think you are the cutest doggies ever, and i love all your pictures!

LOL Nicole


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 8, 2005)

*Gomer and Cleo wrote: *


> Diggin thru old pics....
> 
> I do have alot of discs to dig thru....this on is "I'm too Pretty"


Sorry folks...something hung up on me and this sillyposted multiple times and doesn't even open right..I'm temporary ondial up until we get our dish out here.........who knows whathappened.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 8, 2005)

*Nicky Snow wrote:*


> HI Gomer and Cleo, i think you are the cutest doggies ever,and i love all your pictures!
> 
> LOL Nicole


Thank you Nicole....that is our big sisters namealso. We call her Nikki....she is of the human type and verypretty. Your WAY up north. It feels like north heretoday cause we had 12" of snow and it is really really cold.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes, you are too pretty, Cleo!

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 8, 2005)

my very best friends call me Nicky too. Yes i'mway up north. it's really cold here, but we have no snow. i lovewinter, it's my favourite season.

:kiss:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Pug Mom!





I'm reallyexcitedthatyou're here!



Thisplaceand these folks are the bestaround!



Raspberry


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 8, 2005)

Well lets try this one ........ experment number 2


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 8, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



##  (Dec 8, 2005)

I love it! It reminds me of the old Coppertone suntan lotion ad!


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 8, 2005)

Gonna try and load Gomer giving hisbunny a bath...however bunny better known as Sticky-Yukko by Pug Momnow has an visit to the sewing doctor cause Miss Cleo chewed a hole inGomers bunny.....kids......ggggeeezzzz


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 8, 2005)

And let's not forget Cleo at her best.....:laugh:


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 8, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Hi Pug Mom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for gettin me here........but I'm about ready to give up onsuccessfully loading a picture. I wonder if it has somethingto do with SBC. The pics are not big and it doesn't matter ifI'm at home or at the office on DSL. Maybe I'll figure it out.

And yes..........these folks are Great !!!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2005)

As to the pictures, PugMom, you're not alone. It took me a while to figure out how it worked too, so don't feel badly. 

I use MicroSofts's Photo Editor to resize my pictures. I've found thatif I can keep the height of the picture under 600, and the width under600, save it to my hard drive, then post it, it comes up fine. 

What program are you using to resize your pictures? 

I've had more conversations with people that weren't particularly Pugfans that want to take Gomer and Cleo. I've considered it many times,but I'm just trying to figure out how and where I'll fit theirwardrobe. onder: I don't have extra closet space. :X

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 9, 2005)

Here, I'll help you out a little bit! 

Miss Cleo looks too cute not to get thatshot on here so folks can see it!That is a relaxed puppy!

Raspberry


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 9, 2005)

Snow shots........they didn't last too long.....they like it when it is not 13 below


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 9, 2005)

watch me GO !!!!!


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 9, 2005)

You can't catch me Gomer..........your too fat and too slow


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 9, 2005)

Gomer and Cleo wrote:


> Well lets try this one ........ experment number 2




This picture of her pulling on his shirt tail and Gomer's face is Priceless! :star:

Love the snow pictures. Good job, how you sized a couple of themperfectly. The picture under the bench is so cute! Never realized howmuch fluffier Gomer is compared to Cleo. She uses it to her advantage alot, I see. Good for her!

Don't forget the one of Gomer in his sweater as a baby. The one yousaid that your husband commented he was a chick magnet as a baby boy. ILove that picture The Most of him. Well, that one and the one with oneof the Pugs on the Harley with your Man.


-Carolyn


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 9, 2005)

This pic is great, it made my day!!






If only my bunnies would sleep like that.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 9, 2005)

This is one of my favorite. Ihave a beautiful 8 x 10 of this one framed at home...."Gomer posing asEinstien"


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 9, 2005)

Raspberry you've created a ??????????? Ihave SO many pics:treasure:files fullof them. :wink:Cleo wonpic of the month with this one on a Houston pug site


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 9, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Gomer and Cleo wrote:
> 
> 
> > Well lets try this one ........ experment number 2
> ...


I have to dig for them....I have too many me thinks.

I have one that you have to look at closely, but Gomer haspushed Cleo into the pond.........Gomer is standing at the edge lookinglike "What did I do !!"


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 9, 2005)

See, how crazy she is about her babies! 

The world revolves around them- And she has tons of pictures!

She would be a very good bunny Mommy...Didn't she say the vet told her she should getbunnies???

Seems to me she is in a very good place toget advice on what kind of bunnies to get! I mean heck, if you aresupposed to get bunnies, theymight as well be thespoiled-rotten-bunny-forumkind!



Raspberry


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 9, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> See, how crazy she is abouther babies!
> 
> The world revolves around them- And she has tons of pictures!
> 
> ...


I'd have to build another room on my house for thebunnies.....I already have a doggie room.........can one dress bunnies?


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 9, 2005)

*Gomer and Cleo wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> > See, how crazy she is abouther babies!
> ...


Of course! ..the XS/S sizes of doggy clothes fit my Freddyperfectly, and if you have a smaller bunny those build-a-bear clothesfit as well! 

Gomer and Cleo are the cutest dogs ever!! I get so excited when thisthread is bumped up because their pictures are so cute are funny and Icant wait to see more! You capture their personalities so well.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 9, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *Gomer and Cleo wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> ...


I have to "watch" myself...........I could (as if I haven'talready) get carried away. I was going thru picsyesterday.........OMG...............tons of them. I thinkGomer and Cleo would love a bunny baby......they love, especially Cleo,SLG'g baby.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm certain I still have that picture of Gomer. I loved it so much. Don't bother digging. I'll post it next week. 

These pictures are so precious. Can't begin to tell you how much I love seeing every picture of them.

Looks like you've got the resizing down. :bunnydance: Good Job! :highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 9, 2005)

Gomer and Cleo,

It's December 9th, did you wish Raspberry Swirl a Happy Birthday today? Check out the last pages of her home thread.

:wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 9, 2005)

_Happy Birthday Raspberry..........your gettin old !!!!arty:_

_Gomer sends his greetings and roses :bouquet:_


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 9, 2005)

*Gomer and Cleo wrote:*


> I'd have to build another room on my house for thebunnies.....I already have a doggie room.........can one dressbunnies?


Are you serious???:shock:Can you dress abunny???


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 9, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *Gomer and Cleo wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'dhave to build another room on my house for the bunnies.....I alreadyhave a doggie room.........can one dress bunnies?
> ...


WHAT A RIOT !!!!!!:bunnydance: How did you get the shoes on that baby????????


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 9, 2005)

Sebbie can fill ANY Shoes!

When my niece saw that picture of him, she said, "I kinda feel sorry for that rabbit. :? "

* * * *

Hey PugMom,

Did you see the Harry Otter picture in Dyky's Picture Thread? It'sstill on page one as of the time I write this, but you've gotta checkit out. It IS a Must-See.

:star: :star: :star: :star: :star:

-Carolyn


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 11, 2005)

This will be the2nd year at putting up the winter village and train. Gomerand Cleo think they are the helpers or that they are big enough to getthe train. This is still under construction, so I'll have to take morewhen it finished.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 11, 2005)

Onemore.........SLG, your Mom is gonna have to bring you to see us so youcan see the village and play with Gomer and Cleo and see thehorses.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 11, 2005)

ug:For you Carolyn............LOL


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 11, 2005)

Cleo as a baby.........in MUCH warmer weather.....


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 12, 2005)

That was a riot :laugh:how on earth did they get that bunny to sit still for that?

I've been diggin again..........this was Gomer and Cleo aka: Matt Dillon and Miss Kitty


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 12, 2005)

*Gomer and Cleo wrote:*


> That was a riot:laugh:how on earth did they get that bunny to sit still forthat?
> 
> I've been diggin again..........this was Gomer and Cleo aka: Matt Dillon and Miss Kitty


Miss Kitty.........solo


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 12, 2005)

*Gomer and Cleo wrote:*


> *Gomer and Cleo wrote:*
> 
> 
> > That was a riot:laugh:how on earth did they get that bunny to sit still forthat?
> ...


and then there is always Gomer.........oopps ...Matt Dillon


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh Goodness!! :faint:







There is no expense that will be spared for these two insuring they live a beautiful life. 

You're a funny bunny, PugMom = ug: ug: I caught that!

:wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 12, 2005)

*Gomer and Cleo wrote:*


> *Gomer and Cleo wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Gomer and Cleo wrote:*
> ...


ug:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)

This is my favorite of Baby Cleo...


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)

And I have two favorites of Gomer as a baby. This one....


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)

and this one as he's on the boat...


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 12, 2005)

The chick magnet........I had forgotten :disgust:


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 12, 2005)

Sunnin on the deck at the old house..........look how Cleo is sitting


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah...........Iknow I should be earnin my keep........but this is just so much moreentertaining.............

How does she look as a biker chick?ug:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)

What a doll!!






She's such a baby in that picture! What a beautifulgirl she is. :inlove: At first, it was Gomer'scoloring that I loved the most, but this personality on Cleo is JustToo Precious. She's such a cool character. I getthe impression she's smarter than Gomer. onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 12, 2005)

:highfive:What a smart lady you are .........:laugh:that was the understatement of the year !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 12, 2005)

We are as crazy as y'all are.........wehave pug parliment gatherings. Here is a shot at our lastone. Hopefully the next one gets to be at our new house with4 acres for the front and back yard........they would have a ball!!!!!!!!!!



Not one dog fight ever ............. :bunnydance:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd love to go to one of those Pug Parties. :sunshine:

I sent a dear friend of mine who is really down and out some picturesof Gomer and Cleo and she adored them and how you have them dressedup. Thank you for making, yet another person's, day. 

This is the picture I wanted you to see after asking if you can dressup rabbits. This was sent to me by Dyky71 and the bunny'sname on that day was Harry Otter.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 13, 2005)

I went and looked at that pic........... I have no clue how they got that bunny to sit so still forthat. 

Pug parties are wonderful..........they speak their own language, and do the pugtona.

Our first one was on the fourth of July about 3 years ago. Check this out.............:USA:


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 19, 2005)

*Gomer and Cleo wrote:*


> *Gomer and Cleo wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Theyare good babies..........if you SCREAM ...."NO" :shock:
> ...


Your avatar confused meRasp...........geeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz but your not grown upanyway:bunnydance:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 20, 2005)

I don'twanna hear nuthin about who's not grownup!


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 20, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I don't wanna hearnuthin about who's not grownup!


Right back at ya...................


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 21, 2005)

Now for a much more pleasant pic


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2005)

Can't believe you got Raspberry to dress up asSanta! It's amazing what happens to her beard when shedoesn't use Nair - the hair remover. :shock:


-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 22, 2005)

I have thisradiating pain in my rear end. It originates from TUCKERTOWN!!! :X

Haven't you heard of trying not to be naughty at this time of year!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh No!
Those hemorroids bothering you again, Razz? 
That's just terrible.
Feel better!
-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 22, 2005)

That's a nice wayto put it. From this day forth, I will introduce you as "my friendhemorrhoid." 

And Gomer and Cleo's mom can be T-bone.Cuz she's so skinny that when she puts her britches on, her backpockets touch each other! You can't even tell if she has a butt!:shock:

T-bone and Hemorrhoid! A fine pair the two of you make!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, that wasn't very nice, Raspberry. 

:no:

I'm showing concern for your pain and you give me this??

-Carolyn


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 22, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> That's a nice way to put it.From this day forth, I will introduce you as "my friend hemorrhoid."
> 
> And Gomer and Cleo's mom can be T-bone.Cuz she's so skinny that when she puts her britches on, her backpockets touch each other! You can't even tell if she has a butt!:shock:
> 
> T-bone and Hemorrhoid! A fine pair the two of you make!


:tantrum:Rasp is throwing a fit.......calling such names..............Carolyn we MUST straighten out this woman


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2005)

She's an Ingrate, Gomer and Cleo. :no:

Try to be nice to her and all she does is get snippy. 

We have to figure something out. hone: Will talk soon and come up with a Really Good Plan.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 23, 2005)

YEPPERS.....Plan is in progress:highfive:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 31, 2005)

Christmas Pics.......... :wink:

Pug Mom has been onvacation....and has not come close to a computer. But nowthat I have new pics, well they must be shared. Here is Gomer asSanta


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 31, 2005)

Cleo got a Raindeer with a slinky in the middle and she very promptly destroyed it.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 31, 2005)

You would think these two ingrates wouldbe much happier, after all it was Christmas, but nope, they weren'thappy with me at all

:X


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 31, 2005)

Every now and then (more now than then)Cleo attempts to chew Gomer's leg off........however Gomer has anadvantage. It's call weight....so he just sits on herhead...:disgust:


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 31, 2005)

And we can't forget Gomer's gift fromSanta....two huge bones, or course something to add to his weightproblem....

I also found the pictures of the babies in the hottub....checkout SLG's thread.....cause of course I had to share them withher.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Dec 31, 2005)

Finally some shots of the horses.....notreal good but can't leave these BIG babies out. No.....Gomerand Cleo have not gone out to pasture to visit them yet.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 25, 2006)

Where, Oh Where, are you tonight? Why did you leave mehere all alone???? I've searched the worldover....

Gomer and Cleo's Mommy,are youever gonna come back???

Raspberry


----------



## Pipp (Jan 25, 2006)

ug:

Pretty please??


(And Razz, you've got the GREATEST emoticons!!!) 



SASand PIPP :shock: (who isn't too sure about Gomer and Cleo)


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Jan 25, 2006)

sshhhhhhhhh...........mmmmmmmmmm...............is it safe in here?



:wink:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 25, 2006)

:wave:

Jan


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Jan 25, 2006)

:wave:Back at ya


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Jan 25, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> ug:
> 
> Pretty please??
> 
> ...


Is SAS and PIPP your bunnies? Gomer and Cleo have their own web page now. It is under construction.............


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 25, 2006)

*WOOT!!!* 







*NOW, it feels more like home!*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 25, 2006)

:bunnydance:Hi! :bunnydance:

Looking forward for more pictures. :jumpforjoy:

Rainbows!


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Jan 25, 2006)

*Here's Gomer .............:bunnydance:*


----------



## Pipp (Jan 25, 2006)

*Gomer and Cleo wrote:*


> *Pipp wrote:*





> SASand PIPP :shock: (who isn'ttoo sure about Gomer and Cleo)





> Is SAS and PIPP your bunnies? Gomer and Cleo have their own web page now. It is under construction.............



PIPP is my bunny, I'm SAS, her willing hoomin slave... 






I told Pipp thatGomer and Cleo :hearts:bunnies, butshe thinks its maybe 'cause she's...delicious. (She's not only a handful,she's a mouthful!). 

enguin:
Meanwhile, waiting patiently :waiting:for a link to the G&amp;C webpage! 

SAS :jumpforjoy:and PIPP :rollseyes: (whostill needs convinving)


----------



## Pipp (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow, what's the setting for this pic? What a fascinating looking backdrop! 

(And yes Gomer, of course we notice you first, baby, you're gorgeous!)



SAS and PIPP :bunnybutt:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 26, 2006)

&lt;&lt;&lt;but she thinksits maybe 'cause she's ...delicious.(She's not only a handful, she's a mouthful!).&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;

LOL 

I agree about the photo backdrop - suits Gomer's colouring as if one was made for the other 

Jan


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Jan 26, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Wow, what's the setting for this pic? What a fascinating looking backdrop!
> 
> (And yes Gomer, of course we notice you first, baby, you're gorgeous!)
> 
> ...


The setting use to be my backyard. Daddy built thepond, and had his garden train going around it. Winter of course soeverything was blaaaaahhhhhhh looking or so Mommy thinks.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Jan 26, 2006)

I only givebunnies a bath.......Cleo (Sissy) chewed a hole in my bunny..(StickyYukko) Mommy has to take him to the bunnie hospital she says.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Jan 26, 2006)

*Gomer and Cleo wrote:*


> *Pipp wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Wow, what's the setting for this pic? What a fascinating looking backdrop!
> ...


Hereis a picture of the same back yard during the summer time.Look closely, you'll see Cleo in the pond. Gomer lungedthrough the plants and pushed her in.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 26, 2006)

*Gomer and Cleo wrote:*


> Here is a picture of the same back yard during the summertime. Look closely, you'll see Cleo in the pond.Gomer lunged through the plants and pushed her in.




:laugh:

Did Cleo get even? 



PS: Your backyard is SO gorgeous! you're welcome to adopt us anytime! 





SAS :sunshine:and PIPP



(not thrilled with the idea of a bunnies with holes!)


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Jan 27, 2006)

That "was" our backyard. We boughtanother place out of town with 10 acres. The babies now havea huge back yard.........and I have a blank canvas to startlandscaping. I do miss our deck and hot tub tho....Gomermisses the hot tub too...:laugh:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 28, 2006)

Now that ya'll gotponies,a barn, and all that land... maybe awaterin'hole would fit into that blank canvas better than a hot tubwould!


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Jan 28, 2006)

Got a water in' hole on the back 6acres....gonna put in a pond between our drive way and the road and onebehind the house with a swimming pool....but still need a new hottub. Makes for fun parties..............:groupparty:


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Jan 28, 2006)

SAS...Thank you, we miss it. 

Yes Cleo got even. She always does. But Gomer has a weight advange and when he starts loosin he sits on her head.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 28, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Jan 30, 2006)

Devoted to Pugs almost ready. Forum pages should be up this weekend.

There will be lots of changes while I doand re-do pages, but for now go take a peak and see what youthink.

www.devotedtopugs.com


----------



## Pipp (Jan 30, 2006)

Gomer and Cleo* wrote: *



> SAS...Thank you, we miss it.
> 
> Yes Cleo got even. She always does. But Gomer has a weight advange andwhen he starts loosin he sits on herhead.





>




Oh my! That certainly IS gettingeven!





:bunnybutt:

(Good thing it's not the pony!)



SAS:tongueand PIPP :bunny24


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Jan 30, 2006)

Mornin SAS

Your emotionicons aren't coming thru.........?????????????

How wierd is that...........all others are.


----------

